# a fufillment company that offers Custom Boxer Shorts?



## jkoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I am getting ready to link up my t shirt fullfillment sites but I have an idea for some boxer shorts...a little racy...Cafe Press will only print on the leg, I need printing front and center. Does anyone have some contacts who may be able to help.
Fullfillment would be best...limited budget...but could do some test product if necessary. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Joel


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could always use a company like printmojo.com. They allow you to provide your own blanks for decorating.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was just looking at Spreadshirt today and they allow printing across the front of boxer shorts.


----------



## jkoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow Rodney...you do it again, I could swear I checked everyone just a few weeks ago so either they changed or I missed it. Thanks so much, I don't know how you stay on top of so much stuff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jkoman said:


> Wow Rodney...you do it again, I could swear I checked everyone just a few weeks ago so either they changed or I missed it. Thanks so much, I don't know how you stay on top of so much stuff


I was updating my own spreadshirt store when I posted that message and I happened to run across the boxer shorts and I remembered seeing your post here


----------



## betilfan (Apr 28, 2007)

boxercraft will do some items


----------

